# Eddie Guerrero, dead at 38



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 13, 2005)

Numerous sources are reporting that Eddie was found dead this morning in his Minneapolis hotel room. No further news is available yet.

Eddie is survived by his wife Vickie and his two daughters.


----------



## SulsaPR (Nov 13, 2005)

*Too Sad he was one of the wrestlers that makes me watch the show every week.*


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 13, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Navarre (Nov 13, 2005)

That's sad. I hope it's not drug related. I'm not assuming anything but I know that so many of the wrestlers are on pain killers (and sometimes other drugs).  

The demands we as an audience place on them is unrealistic.  The fans have seen so much and are no longer entertained by headlocks and crossbody presses.  

Long ago Stan Hanson's "lariat" (just a running clothesline) was considered a big finishing move.  Hulk Hogan's powerslam-leg drop combo or Randy Savage's elbow off the top rope was fantastic. 

Now, innovators of the sport like Shawn Michaels and The Hardy Boys as well as many Japanese and Mexican wrestlers have shown us that Swanton Bombs and Moonsaults off of 13 foot ladders into opponents lying on tables are worth the price of admission. I admire all that those dedicated athletes do for the sake of our entertainment, ego statisfaction, and earning a paycheck. 

Still, when people like Eddie Guerrero, Brian Pillman, and Owen Hart are dead as a result, the price is very high. I too often feel like I'm in the Roman Colisseum watching gladiators fight to the death. 

Condolences to the entire Guerrero family.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 13, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 13, 2005)

LOOKING BACK AT THE LIFE AND CAREER OF FORMER WWE WORLD CHAMPION EDDIE GUERRERO
_by Mike Johnson_
11/13/2005 1:49:00 PM 

WWE TO PAY TRIBUTE TO EDDIE GUERRERO TONIGHT
_by Dave Scherer_
11/13/2005 12:34:00 PM 

PAYING TRIBUTE TO THE LATE EDDIE GUERRERO
_by Dave Scherer_
11/13/2005 12:10:00 PM


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 13, 2005)

OH man. I can't believe it. 



.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 13, 2005)

http://tenbellsalute.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow! That blows my mind. I met him (sort of,briefly) in 1990 in Nashville when he came into this car dealership I was working at (briefly) in Nashville,he was there to see a friend of his who was a salesman there(ex wrestler) named Earny Le Near (a.k.a. The executioner).


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 13, 2005)

.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Kane (Nov 14, 2005)

It's so hard to believe he is dead. It just defies logic in my mind. Seeing on TV for so long, it is so hard to believe he is dead. He was so young too!

RIP Eddie Guerrero:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2005)

Several of the guys at tonights TNA PPV were remembering him.  Rhino and the former Dudleys had "Eddie" writen on their arms.

Also, the WWE did a joint RAW/Smackdown taping tonight. Reports from the show indicated that everything was dedicated to Eddie.  No "storys", just solid matches, with video tributes to him in between. 

Spoilers for this weeks RAW & Smackdown are here:
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=14373&p=1

From reading this, you can tell just how much he meant to the people he'd worked with.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2005)

Major media coverage:
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/more/11/14/obit.guerrero.ap/index.html?cnn=yes


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

No indication yet of how it happened...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2005)

Autopsy is set for today. Early indications is heart failure. Eddie had past deamons, but friends swear he's been clean for 4 years.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 14, 2005)

it may have been something as simple as a sports supplement reaction.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Early indications is heart failure.


 
That's how it sounded to me too. Hopefully the autopsy report will be made public--that's usually so.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 14, 2005)

Eddie's past dependencies are well know but every indication is that he's been clean for a long time. I will certainly continue believing that unless I find out otherwise.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 14, 2005)

MAy he rest in peace
     .


    :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Nov 14, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2005)

I just got done watching RAW.  There was no "Raw" and "Smackdown", no "storylines".  Just solid matches featuring wrestlers from both shows, seperated by video memories and comments by some of the wrestlers. It was hard not to be touched, and I'm still choked up by the emotions. You can tell just how hard some of these people are being hit.

The tribute continues on Smackdown airing on Friday.

Rest well Eddie. You've touched so many, so deeply.


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 14, 2005)

Eddie Guero was a phenominal wrestler and lived up to his nick name Latino Heat.  You always knew when he was on the bill it would be a hot match.  I was gonna go to bed when I got home from classes tonight but now I will wait and watch the RAW relay at midnight,


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 15, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Numerous sources are reporting that Eddie was found dead this morning in his Minneapolis hotel room. No further news is available yet.
> 
> Eddie is survived by his wife Vickie and his two daughters.


 
So very sad to hear this news. I respect all professional wrestlers. Mr. Guererro will be sorely missed. I hope dear Allah will give strength to his family.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Nov 15, 2005)

I met Eddie Guerrero the week before Wrestlemania XX which was to take place at Madison Square Garden. At the time I was training with Johnny Rodz at Gleason's Gym. Eddie, along with a few other wrestlers came to the gym to shoot a segment for the FOX morning show "Good Day New York". He had just recently won the WWE World Title.
Eddie was exhausted as he had just arrived in the city early that morning but he was a consummate gentleman. He took the time to shake hands with everyone. He offered advice to all of us up and coming wrestlers and graciously answered every question. 
The following week one of the wrestlers from our gym was called up for a tryout at RAW and I was sent along. We were invited to come to Smackdown the following day and when we got there we ran into Eddie. He remembered us from Gleason's and was genuinely happy to see us, greeting us with big hugs and smiles and offering us advice for the tryout. 
I only met him on those two occassions, but he left a lasting impression on me. I mourn his loss and my prayers go out to his family. He will be sorely missed.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2005)

CAUSE OF EDDIE GUERERRO'S PASSING ANNOUNCED
By: WWE.com
11/15/2005 1:13:47 PM 	

Vickie Guerrero speaks on Eddie's autopsy report

After the untimely passing of Eddie Guerrero, WWE and the entire sports-entertainment community is still reeling from the devastating loss of a champion. The initial autopsy reports on Guerrero have come in. WWE.com spoke with Eddie&#8217;s widow, Vickie Guerrero, earlier today.

&#8220;It was heart failure. It was from his past &#8211; the drinking and the drug abuse. They found signs of heart disease. She (the examiner) said that the blood vessels were very worn and narrow, and that just showed all the abuse from the scheduling of work and his past. And Eddie just worked out like crazy all the time. It made his heart grow bigger and work harder and the vessels were getting smaller, and that&#8217;s what caused the heart failure. He went into a deep sleep.

As soon as they saw his heart, they saw the lining of his heart already had the heart disease. There was no trauma, and Eddie hadn&#8217;t hurt himself in any way. It answered a lot of questions. I knew Eddie wasn&#8217;t feeling very good for the last week. He was home and kept saying he wasn&#8217;t feeling good and we thought it was just &#8220;road tired.&#8221; So we thought he just had to rest. It answered a lot of my questions, too, because he was just so exhausted. She said it was normal because the heart was working so hard.

When he didn&#8217;t call me last night and the night before I knew it was for real, because he would call me every night. I miss his phone calls. I cried through the whole thing (last night).

I loved his laugh. His laugh was the best.

We just celebrated his four-year sobriety last Thursday. We just thought we had life by the handful. We thought we had it all figured out. He worked so hard to make a better life for us.

I&#8217;m just overwhelmed by how people are coming out. It&#8217;s touched my heart a lot.

Everybody was just in awe last night in how beautifully everything was put together.

All my life was wrestling. All he did was take care of them and live for that. And I don&#8217;t know what to do now.&#8221;


----------



## kelly keltner (Nov 15, 2005)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 15, 2005)

The show monday night touched me more than a few times and I admit being brought to the edge of tears getting caught up in the emotions being shown by some of Eddie's friends. It  may have been one of the best shows in a long time because the wrestlers where doing it for Eddie.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 15, 2005)

.


----------

